# Biostart MB



## SuperMiguel (May 30, 2009)

How is this MB work on FreeBSD??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138130

Does the raid controller works out of the box? (SB750)

Is it fully compatible with FreBSD and Linux? thanks


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 30, 2009)

any one?


----------



## fronclynne (May 31, 2009)

Nothing jumps out at me as incompatible.  The realtek audio and nic should be fine.  You won't get decent 3d accel in X with the radeon stuff (linux or freebsd) until the driver writers catch up, but you probably know that.

Low-end "hardware" raid is worse than software raid.  As to whether it functions "out of the box" your guess is as good as mine.  But you already knew that.

The only thing I would be super wary of is the Mail-In rebate.  Those are always outsourced to satisfaction providers who buy the contract for ~20% of the intended sales goal (<50% of rebates below $50 even get applied for) and then hope they don't get sued when they ignore all but 5% of the forms sent in (and, trust me, with lawyers costing what they do, they'll never get sued).

What I mean to say is, count on your price being the before-rebate price.  If you get lucky, well, good for you.  But if you see something similar enough for $5 less than the up-front price with no rebates, go for that.


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 31, 2009)

lol i ordered im not looking forward to get that rebate.. So u saying that its better to run raid 1 software base than to use the built in raid controller into this MB??


----------



## SuperMiguel (May 31, 2009)

also thinking about ZFS


----------



## fronclynne (May 31, 2009)

SuperMiguel said:
			
		

> saying that its better to run raid 1 software base than to use the built in raid controller into this MB??


Yes.

But, I wouldn't put too much stock in either.  If you really care about your data, a sensible back-up plan is peerless.

If you want to play around with RAID and have a little redundancy, software RAID is a great place to learn and have fun.

If you need RAID, for some reason (no downtime with HW failures, which would apply if you're selling your services, or if you're saving lives), you'll have to pony up for the *Real Thing** and make sure you're running hotswappable . . . well, everything, if you can afford it.


* from /sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC

```
# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem
device          amr             # AMI MegaRAID
device          arcmsr          # Areca SATA II RAID
#XXX it is not 64-bit clean, -scottl
#device         asr             # DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
device          ciss            # Compaq Smart RAID 5*
device          dpt             # DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
device          hptmv           # Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
device          hptrr           # Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
device          iir             # Intel Integrated RAID
device          ips             # IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
device          mly             # Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
device          twa             # 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID

# RAID controllers
device          aac             # Adaptec FSA RAID
device          aacp            # SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
device          ida             # Compaq Smart RAID
device          mfi             # LSI MegaRAID SAS
device          mlx             # Mylex DAC960 family
#XXX pointer/int warnings
#device         pst             # Promise Supertrak SX6000
device          twe             # 3ware ATA RAID
```


----------



## SuperMiguel (Jun 1, 2009)

Ya at this moment i have 2 x 500gb hd and 2 x 1.5tb hd.. Not sure how to set them up.. I guess i could install my base os on one of the 500gb and put both of the 1.5tb on a pool using zfs. And make the other 500gb external and back up real real important stuff.. What u guys think??


----------

